# Ugly people don't completely  exist.



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2011)

It's true, they don't. 

Person A walks along and sees person B, person A thinks person B is ugly, then person C comes along and thinks person B isn't ugly.  Just because one person sees another as ugly, doesn't mean the next person will see the same.

Also beauty magazines don't help, they fill girls heads full of bullshit, telling them "You should be doing bl;ahblah to look good for men cause this is what men want" bullshit, I want a real woman, not one with more colour on her face than a pack of crayola crayons, or fake pointy boobs, or surgery to keep their face looking young, I want real women. I think the only reason some girls feel ugly is because of these girly magazines driling it into their heads that they are.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 9, 2011)

That means whether a person is ugly or not is subjective, not that ugly people don't exist. You just have to specify for whom the statement that someone is ugly is true.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Funny. I'm person B. Everyone in my school was person A, and some from here are person C.

Makes me happy. But thanks to years of treatment from A, I struggle to believe C sometimes.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 9, 2011)

Couldn't have said it better myself.
Same with people who are handicapped and whatnot. Someone will always find them sexually attractive.


like, you certainly can sit and cry and mope over someone on TV with a disability, but if you take the time to think about it, someone is probably jacking off to something about them right now lmfao
people are so weird
there are people who have a sexual attraction to TREES FOR FUCK SAKES
TREES!!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Funny. I'm person B. Everyone in my school was person A, and some from here are person C.
> 
> Makes me happy. But thanks to years of treatment from A, I struggle to believe C sometimes.



I wouldn't mind betting half of those in high school only said it so that could feel part of the "group". I have noticed with a lot of kids, especially kids of today they seem to have like a "pack" mentality, they hang out in large groups and when one starts saying nasty crap about someone they all join in. I wouldn't take any notice of what was said in school.

My ex had [psoriasis, she was over weight and had a serious heart condition treated with pills, yet I still felt attracted to her, that includes sexually. I seem to have the ability to look past a persons physical imperfections. Then again I don't look for perfection.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> My ex had [psoriasis, she was over weight and had a serious heart condition treated with pills, yet I still felt attracted to her, that includes sexually. I seem to have the ability to look past a persons physical imperfections. Then again I don't look for perfection.



Aye, people have preferences for every kind of thing. It's just "uber attractive man/woman" that the media always goes for, no matter what it is. I personally, cannot stand "hot" girls. Back in high school, there were tons of them that looked too good, to the point they needed a slap. The middle ground is always the best, I feel.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey congrats, you found out what subjective means.


----------



## Bambi (Dec 9, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> It's true, they don't.
> 
> Person A walks along and sees person B, person A thinks person B is ugly, then person C comes along and thinks person B isn't ugly.  Just because one person sees another as ugly, doesn't mean the next person will see the same.
> 
> Also beauty magazines don't help, they fill girls heads full of bullshit, telling them "You should be doing bl;ahblah to look good for men cause this is what men want" bullshit, I want a real woman, not one with more colour on her face than a pack of crayola crayons, or fake pointy boobs, or surgery to keep their face looking young, I want real women. I think the only reason some girls feel ugly is because of these girly magazines driling it into their heads that they are.


Unbeknownst to most men, we face the same perils, too.

Right now you have some people out there who think that masculinity and manhood is under siege, and so the war, they perceive, is one about controlling the spirituality of men. Looks, work ethic, and basic physique appear to dominate that concept of "spirituality", while the concern that gender roles are being blurred, thus appearing to eliminate the necessity of the provider male archetype, is another focus. While they might be right that our gender roles are being blurred, it's frequently for the right reasons. For example, instead of the idea that men cannot be separate of the typical, post-world war two era conflation of how tribal, Caucasians used to live back in the day, we've now come to embrace that all genders and sexual orientations are capable of accomplishing the same level of success, and if not, should be able to do so. And so the meme continues with some of these worry wort's, that if you're ugly, if you're not economically successful, or rippling full of muscles, or some anti-social, counter-culturalist asshat, you're a part of the problem that contributes to that level of "distortion", and thus a threat.

What really bothers me is how even the manly men of our society reject people who happen not to be physically perfect. Men hate body hair now, because they're dead set on reliving their lost middle school or high-school years while at the age of like, fucking fifty. We're taught now as men that if we're not as superficial as the egos on UFC, or the cover of a fitness magazine, we're not men. Fortunately most people don't follow that model, but the fear of actually being something other than the status quotient is continually reinforced at almost every level. I'd hesitate to say I'm a Person C who isn't always aware of when he's acting like Person A, or that he's the victim of want and need, like person B.

And I'll admit where I am superficial. I'll see someone whose not dressed like me and wonder, "Why's that?" I'll make the effort to understand them and I genuinely like to. However it's still a matter in my mind. I'll shallowly think how will others see me if I am with this person? I'll see someone whose not my version of "attractive", and the same problem rears it's head. I'll force the effort to correct that belief if it's not a natural one, and I genuinely like what turns out. An argument to genetics notwithstanding, the thing that brought me to knowing where I was flawed was a study about how racial divides are actually a matter of kin selection theory, and that we tend to preference members of the same race out of an inherent need to preserve "us" versus "them".

While not widely popular, it just reminded me about how false I can be sometimes, especially as it concerns "ugly" versus "pretty".


----------



## Ricky (Dec 9, 2011)

Um...  Hold on.

Just because something is subjective doesn't mean there can't be a general consensus.

There are definitely people who are considered ugly and people who are considered hot.

http://news.sky.com/sky-news/content/StaticFile/jpg/2010/Jun/Week4/15656520.jpg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Um...  Hold on.
> 
> Just because something is subjective doesn't mean there can't be a general consensus.
> 
> ...



Someone, somewhere, is fapping to that as we speak.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.
> Same with people who are handicapped and whatnot. Someone will always find them sexually attractive.
> 
> 
> ...


My boyfriend is disabled and has an obvious gimp in his walk, one time we were at Barnes and Noble and he goes outside to smoke a cigarette. This lady that's sitting across from me (you know the chick he just kissed before leaving to go outside) goes outside and she apparently gives him her number and it says call me. He laughed, chucked it, came inside and told me, then he made me crack up by commenting that she must have a "cripple fetish"

Anyway I get the feeling he's often Person B. I'm aware that people don't find him the most attractive man sometimes but I've never been one to care about that sort of thing. I believe my sister always comments that I like "weird looking dudes"

But congratulations on finding out the world is subjective to attractiveness I guess?


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 9, 2011)

Ricky said:
			
		

> Just because something is subjective doesn't mean there can't be a general consensus.



General consensus is a tautology. It's just consensus.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Um...  Hold on.
> 
> Just because something is subjective doesn't mean there can't be a general consensus.
> 
> ...



Thing is, what is considered hot these days is all fake anyway.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Someone, somewhere, is fapping to that as we speak.


How is that even possible?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 9, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> General consensus is a tautology. It's just consensus.



Actually, I did that on purpose to make my point more explicit but thanks for the pedantry :roll:



Randy-Darkshade said:


> Thing is, what is considered hot these days is all fake anyway.



What do you mean by fake?  Like...  fake boobs?

If you mean superficial then okay, I guess I can see that.

If you're talking about looks I'm wondering what it is you consider fake.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 9, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Actually, I did that on purpose to make my point more explicit but thanks for the pedantry :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is people are attracted to different things.

This thread is pointless anyway.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2011)

Ricky said:


> http://news.sky.com/sky-news/content/StaticFile/jpg/2010/Jun/Week4/15656520.jpg



Poor woman.  Fell out of her horse's saddle in the Forest of Ugly and hit every tree, rock and bush as she got dragged out.

It's not much comfort to her I'm sure, but she makes me feel better about my own status


----------



## Ricky (Dec 9, 2011)

Lacus said:


> The thing is people are attracted to different things.



Well yeah, but the title of the thread and OP state that there is no such thing as an ugly person.  I don't think every single person needs to agree for it to be the case.  Generally with subjective claims such as this there is a trend that sets a standard and that standard is what people adhere to in everyday speech (and this is really a semantic debate in the first place).

So, I would disagree with that claim.  Lots of things could be said to be subjective:

Murder is wrong.
Septic tanks smells bad.
This thread is pointless.

There are obvious answers to all of those



Tycho said:


> Poor woman.  Fell out of her horse's saddle in the  Forest of Ugly and hit every tree, rock and bush as she got dragged out.
> 
> It's not much comfort to her I'm sure, but she makes me feel better about my own status



Actually, she has a disease where she can't put on any bodyweight at all.  She has to eat constantly just to stay alive and she still looks like that despite her efforts.

It's pretty sad, but I'm a dick and it's the first thing that came to mind when thinking of an example.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 9, 2011)

Well for me looks count for only like 5 percent of the relationship. I have to see whats inside of them before I make any decisions. Some people when I had my first serious relationship said she was ugly. I told them to fuck off and I told them she had a beautiful personality.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 9, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> How is that even possible?



looks like the elves in skyrim and i bet people j.o to those


----------



## Aidy (Dec 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> looks like the elves in skyrim and i bet people j.o to those



just go on TESNexus, there's plenty of adult mods for oblivion and i'm sure there's some for skyrim, it's fucking weird man

Anyway on topic, I agree, almost all the people in my school rated people on how they looked, then if they didn't look good in their opinion they got bullied for a long long time, I felt really sorry for them. I didn't get bullied because of my looks, though rather because I could use intelligence to fight my fights against their stupidity. Whatever, I just find it a shame that some people nowadays base everything they think about a person on their looks. Fucking disgusting I think but what can I do, I just try to make friends with anyone really.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2011)

To the people who scoff at the "ugly" woman watch this and you will feel a bit different

It Gets Better: Lizzie Velasquez


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> To the people who scoff at the "ugly" woman watch this and you will feel a bit different
> 
> It Gets Better: Lizzie Velasquez



It still makes me sad and makes me wince.  That is a fucked up hand to be dealt.  I wouldn't scoff at her.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Same with people who are handicapped and whatnot. Someone will always find them sexually attractive.
> . . .
> like, you certainly can sit and cry and mope over someone on TV with a disability, but if you take the time to think about it, someone is probably jacking off to something about them right now lmfao


That is a terribad basis for a relationship though.  Most people with disability fetishes are into it because of the perceived helplessness, so it's just sort of like, _thanks jackass_. Compare it to tranny chasers--yeah someone likes you but it's for fairly demeaning reasons. (Most folks have a pretty good sense of humor about it, though.)


@OP
Yeah beauty's pretty much subjective. Good job eh.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> there are people who have a sexual attraction to TREES FOR FUCK SAKES
> TREES!!



Would you believe that there are also people with a sexual attraction to bipedal, humanoid animals?  
NO WAY.


----------



## Xegras (Dec 9, 2011)

>_>

I think I understand whats going on here, people are having opinions on stuff.







And someone stole Randy's bike.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> To the people who scoff at the "ugly" woman watch this and you will feel a bit different
> 
> It Gets Better: Lizzie Velasquez



I have the utmost respect for the girl in this video.



Xegras said:


> >_>
> 
> I think I understand whats going on here, people are having opinions on stuff.
> 
> ...



As a matter of fact someone did thieve one two months ago.


----------



## Azure (Dec 9, 2011)

Of course there are ugly people. Like me. Ugly isn't just a physical thing, it's an essence of being. If you're truly ugly, you're ugly all the way through, inside and out.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2011)

Azure said:


> Of course there are ugly people. Like me. Ugly isn't just a physical thing, it's an essence of being. If you're truly ugly, you're ugly all the way through, inside and out.



It's subjective. Just because one group of people think you're ugly doesn't mean everyone else does.


----------



## Azure (Dec 9, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> It's subjective. Just because one group of people think you're ugly doesn't mean everyone else does.



I am the only authority I give any credit on my appearence and demeanor. I'm fairly sure the world concurs with it. The only judgement you need to heed in this matter is your own.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2011)

im pretty sure I am ugly


----------



## Azure (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> im pretty sure I am ugly



Lets be ugly together :3


----------



## Xegras (Dec 9, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> As a matter of fact someone did thieve one two months ago.



I knew that TARDIS would come in handy >_>


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2011)

Azure said:


> Lets be ugly together :3



UGLY CLUB HOUSE NO PRETTIES ALLOWED


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2011)

Azure said:


> I am the only authority I give any credit on my appearence and demeanor. I'm fairly sure the world concurs with it. The only judgement you need to heed in this matter is your own.



It's still subjective.


----------



## Azure (Dec 9, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> It's still subjective.


Yeah, sure, and I'm subjecting it to whatever the fuck I want. Hell, you had to be TOLD what this even meant.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> UGLY CLUB HOUSE NO PRETTIES ALLOWED



I am pretty sure people have seen what I look like. I am ugly too. :v


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2011)

Azure said:


> Yeah, sure, and I'm subjecting it to whatever the fuck I want. Hell, you had to be TOLD what this even meant.



Wrong, I didn't need to be told what the word meant, I couldn't think of the correct word when I typed the OP.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> im pretty sure I am ugly



Bullshit x 9001

DD is hyperpretty. *sadly quite jelly*


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Somepony, somewhere, is fapping to that as we speak.



dang it. i been caught.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> UGLY CLUB HOUSE NO PRETTIES ALLOWED



C-can I join?... :{


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2011)

Elessara said:


> C-can I join?... :{




are you so hideous that your bed head consist of snakes?


----------



## Elessara (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> are you so hideous that your bed head consist of snakes?



Pffffffffflease. My bed head snakes have thier own bed head snakes!


----------



## Plantar (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> UGLY CLUB HOUSE NO PRETTIES ALLOWED


Hey, a club I'll fit in perfectly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> Hey, a club I'll fit in perfectly.



I know dat feel. I rarely, if ever, feel handsome. :c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOAMdm_tob4


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOAMdm_tob4



I am _this_ close to writing a bajillion compliments or something.

Dun push me. >:[


----------



## Plantar (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt3sH5J4cxs

If only there was an ugly person version.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 9, 2011)

Am I ugly Gibby?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Am I ugly Gibby?



I stated the obvious by saying DD was indeed very pretty. What, am I around to judge everybody else's looks all of a sudden?


----------



## Elessara (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I stated the obvious by saying DD was indeed very pretty. What, am I around to judge everybody else's looks all of a sudden?



Apparently. SO JUDGE US ALMIGHTY GIBBY. WHO IS THE UGLIEST OF THEM ALL?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I stated the obvious by saying DD was indeed very pretty. What, am I around to judge everybody else's looks all of a sudden?



I just want opnions from people on here. I personally (even though this may sound weird which it is) wanna rip my own face off and get a different one.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Apparently. SO JUDGE US ALMIGHTY GIBBY. WHO IS THE UGLIEST OF THEM ALL?



MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.



I will be the judge of that show us a photo of you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I will be the judge of that show us a photo of you.



Sorry, but I don't even know you.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Sorry, but I don't even know you.



You could try to get to know me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> You could try to get to know me.



No.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I stated the obvious by saying DD was indeed very pretty. What, am I around to judge everybody else's looks all of a sudden?


But 

You're gay and English

How could you _not_ be an authority on tastes and aesthetics? Are you telling me that Hollywood cliches are _untrue_?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2011)

i am the ugliest 

as proof here is my buttface


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i am the ugliest
> 
> as proof here is my buttface



Adorable.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 9, 2011)

I would go into a thing about me being ugly like the typical insecure furry but some random guy on the bus called me cute the other day.

I also realized guys keep offering me drugs because I have tits.

So now I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 9, 2011)

I am pretty sure ugliness is not based in scientific fact. What the fuck is the point of this thread? Obvious revealation is obvious. You figure this stuff out when your age is still in the single digits.

This is stupid. But don't worry, "stupid" isnt scientific fact either. Feces doesnt have brains, so compared to feces this thread is all very smart. :V


----------



## Elessara (Dec 9, 2011)

These are the only pics I have availible for the furry public.

http://sfw.furaffinity.net/view/3105863/
http://sfw.furaffinity.net/view/4720740


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2011)

Lacus said:


> I would go into a thing about me being ugly like the typical insecure furry but some random guy on the bus called me cute the other day.
> 
> I also realized guys keep offering me drugs because I have tits.
> 
> So now I'm not too sure about that.




i am flatchested and was offered all the time your argument is moot


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i am flatchested and was offered all the time your argument is moot



BECAUSE YOU HAVE A BAGINA.

j/k


----------



## Neuron (Dec 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i am flatchested and was offered all the time your argument is moot


one time I got out of bed too enthusiastically and hit myself in the face with my tit. Anything you say after this point is irrelevant. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Lacus said:


> one time I got out of bed too enthusiastically and hit myself in the face with my tit. Anything you say after this point is irrelevant. :V



I got into bed too enthusiastically and sat on my nuts.

That shit *REALLY* hurts.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 9, 2011)

Lacus said:


> one time I got out of bed too enthusiastically and hit myself in the face with my tit. Anything you say after this point is irrelevant. :V



Oh gawd, have you ever rolled over too fast and wound up squishing one boob inbetween your other boob and your body? Fuck that hurts so goddamn much. >:{


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Any guys ever kick _themselves_ in the nuts?

Just remember, whenever you're on a trampoline, don't jump up and land on your back with you legs half-crossed, especially if you're the flexible type.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I got into bed too enthusiastically and sat on my nuts.
> 
> That shit *REALLY* hurts.


I feel bad for snickering when my boyfriend does this. Also I felt terrible when I sat in his lap too hard once and I crushed his nuts. :c I was all, "NOOO I NEED THOSE WORKING."



Elessara said:


> Oh gawd, have you ever rolled over too fast and wound up squishing one boob inbetween your other boob and your body? Fuck that hurts so goddamn much. >:{


You feel my pain.

This is also why I don't jog.

I should have a wrestling move called The Juggernaut where I slam people in the face with my tits.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Any guys ever kick _themselves_ in the nuts?
> 
> Just remember, whenever you're on a trampoline, don't jump up and land on your back with you legs half-crossed, especially if you're the flexible type.



This is quite painful for females as well. Maybe not _as painful _but it still makes you want to just sit for a sec and say SONMABISH. >_<



Lacus said:


> This is also why I don't jog.


A'men.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2011)

hey guys 







back on topic? U G L Y YOU AINT GOT NO ALABY YOU UGLY YEA YEA YOU UGLY


----------



## Mentova (Dec 9, 2011)

Not true. I am ugly. :C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Not true. I am ugly. :C



You are attractive to me. 


*swishes crop*


----------



## thewall (Dec 10, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  that is all I can say.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 10, 2011)

thewall said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  that is all I can say.




and if the beholder is blind :n


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 10, 2011)

I like how the first post starts out with _"Not everyone is ugly. Beauty is subjective. Girls, just be yourselves! Etc..."_
And then it's all _"DEM FAKE BOOBS AN MAKEUP IS UGLEH."_

There's nothing wrong with plastic surgery.
Lol.
I happen to like makeup and plastic surgery (though I'd never have enough money for the latter), while my fiance hates it. I just like it from a personal standard of aesthetic.
Also, to tell girls to stop doing anything society has told them needs to be done to "impress men," would be to also tell them to stop shaving, stop wearing bras, etc. 

That just struck me as particularly funny, because it came off as _"NO ONE IS UGLY. Except you plasticy makeupy bitches."_

Also, what women's magazines are you buying? All of mine just show me a bunch of outfits and accessories that look good together, and tips for applying makeup to not have it be a smeary mess, and shit.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2011)

http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/picture/Sharky35/Beholder.png

:|


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 10, 2011)

Tycho said:


> http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/picture/Sharky35/Beholder.png
> 
> :|




TROLL TROLL IN THE DUNGEN i thought you might like to know


----------



## Mentova (Dec 10, 2011)

thewall said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  that is all I can say.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beholder

???


----------



## Saiko (Dec 10, 2011)

Mentova said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beholder
> 
> ???


Goddamnit, now you've gone and made me wanna play D&D; but half of the group I play with is in college now. >:\


----------



## thewall (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/59100.html


----------



## Mentova (Dec 10, 2011)

thewall said:


> http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/59100.html



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKRR7IakiVM

???


----------



## Spatel (Dec 10, 2011)

clearly the OP hasn't googled Mark Tatum


----------



## thewall (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, guise, listen up:  I brought up "eye of the beholder" because it is an idiom describing how subjective beauty is.  In other words, beauty is relative.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 10, 2011)

thewall said:


> Ok, guise, listen up:  I brought up "eye of the beholder" because it is an idiom describing how subjective beauty is.  In other words, beauty is relative.


I know. I was just being silly mike.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2011)

Spatel said:


> clearly the OP hasn't googled Mark Tatum



poor SOB

also, Brian Peppers


----------



## Deo (Dec 11, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Also beauty magazines don't help, they fill girls heads full of bullshit, telling them "You should be doing bl;ahblah to look good for men cause this is what men want" bullshit, I want a real woman, not one with more colour on her face than a pack of crayola crayons, or fake pointy boobs, or surgery to keep their face looking young, I want real women. I think the only reason some girls feel ugly is because of these girly magazines driling it into their heads that they are.



I live in an all girls' floor in my dorm, and our CA posts magazine articles everywhere for us to read. These are things out of Shape, Cosmo, etc. So in bathrooms, on mirrors, on walls, and even doors there are these cut out pages of "The 10 things not to eat!" and "You need a better butt!", or the worst in my opinon, "The right make-up for your face!" which listed such things as $47 eye liner. Such things drive home that horrible image that women are only valuable to themselves and society if they are physically fit, immaculately make-uped, and expensively decorated. And of course it does nothing for the self-esteem that taped to the mirror next to your average face staring back is a Photoshopped model's, just to force the difference between what you are and what image you wish you were. In fact, I tried swapping out these magazine articles for articles on current world events, science, hell even travel. But they get taken down and replaced with this bullshit. There was one once that was so photoshpped I wrote a note and taped it next to the picture to point out how there was at least five different girls' faces glued together to create this "perfect" image. Any of those girls in the picture would have been beautiful, but it was so strikingly desolate to realize that they weren't considered good enough and needed to be hacked together by computers (a nose from one, the eyes from another, and such). Awful.


----------



## Carnie (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that we all knew this thread was gonna turn into a circlejerk at one point or another.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, people are generally considered to be more attractive the more symmetrical their faces are.

So there is a trend.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> I live in an all girls' floor in my dorm, and our CA posts magazine articles everywhere for us to read. These are things out of Shape, Cosmo, etc. So in bathrooms, on mirrors, on walls, and even doors there are these cut out pages of "The 10 things not to eat!" and "You need a better butt!", or the worst in my opinon, "The right make-up for your face!" which listed such things as $47 eye liner. Such things drive home that horrible image that women are only valuable to themselves and society if they are physically fit, immaculately make-uped, and expensively decorated. And of course it does nothing for the self-esteem that taped to the mirror next to your average face staring back is a Photoshopped model's, just to force the difference between what you are and what image you wish you were. In fact, I tried swapping out these magazine articles for articles on current world events, science, hell even travel. But they get taken down and replaced with this bullshit. There was one once that was so photoshpped I wrote a note and taped it next to the picture to point out how there was at least five different girls' faces glued together to create this "perfect" image. Any of those girls in the picture would have been beautiful, but it was so strikingly desolate to realize that they weren't considered good enough and needed to be hacked together by computers (a nose from one, the eyes from another, and such). Awful.



This is fucking dumb, what the hell.

I also find those stereotypical images of beauty not very attractive. I think people who look like, well, people are far more attractive then photoshopped perfect women who looks like a goddamn barbie doll.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2011)

The only people who objectively are ugly are those ugly on the inside.  If a woman's is rotten to the soul, fuck no.

I have my personal likes, but that's my likes.  I can't stand people like snooki and by that I mean fake tans, fake breasts and that fuckin jersey accent.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 12, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> that fuckin jersey accent.


Hey, my accent sounds nothing like those asshole Guido kids on TV. That's more "NEW YAWK, BROOKLYN AND JOIZEY CITY" than anything. :I


----------

